# My best friend broke my heart...



## JahDucky (Oct 25, 2009)

We were going to all move to another appartment in Anchorage and he left without me and didnt tell me.
He didnt mean to hurt my feelings, but knowing very few people and only four people that i completely enjoy it sucks that my number 1 best friend ever just hurt me like this.

Dont you hate it when that happens?


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 25, 2009)

ducky! whats happening? hows the big alaska? is it really like a big cake with ice cream in it? i'm getting married!


----------



## connerR (Oct 25, 2009)

damn, that sucks. i've had close friends fall out on me before. >_>


----------



## JahDucky (Oct 25, 2009)

:applaud:Alaska is okay i mean im in the shit hole anchorage but everything else is nice. And congrats of the marriage. High to the Five!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 26, 2009)

all my close friends have let me down. all my reg. friends have bailed on me once they find a new job, get a new boy/girlfriend, ect. I've got a few friends left and I miss them.


----------



## moe (Oct 26, 2009)

shit, dude, i know how it feels.
so much have bailed on me, and my best friend is leaving to the army in january. i was pissed and depressed and realized we we're different yet so similar and we did everything together.


----------

